

TWTSideMenuViewController for iOS 7 - jnjosh
http://toastmo.com/blog/2013/09/19/side-menu-library-for-ios-7/

======
ttdan
Cool solution to the iOS 7 issue of status bar being part of the navigation
bar interfering with a "hamburger"/side menu transition

